# How deep do you bury your lost fish?



## GoldUmbrellaGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

My veil tail Belvedere died this afternoon and I planted him in a succulent display full of plants that reminded me of his form and color along with some gravel from his tank and a little pin name marker. The planter is about 5 in deep and wondering if that was quite deep enough. I've seen general guidelines for outside burial but never indoors in a house plant (I live in an apartment so outside wasn't an option.) Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think there really are any guidelines. I usually just bury them about halfway in the pot, of course the pot I used was about 10 inches high. I'm sure yours will be fine though.


----------



## GoldUmbrellaGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Good to know. I figured I couldn't be the only one to do this. So far no problems for me.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't bury mine all that deep, although I haven't tried with house plants. My lost bettas go into the garden, nestled next to the roots of the plants.


----------

